

After fighting over& destabilizing Kyrgyzstan- US,Russia do nothing as it burns - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/19/world/asia/19memo.html

======
ilkhd2
Oh, the answer is simple: Kyrgyzstan - no gas, no oil, no metals - no reason
to worry. In fact the story is very complex here, and I am suspecting that was
not Bakiev's deeds, but somebody else...

